# What model Trek do I have?



## 2003 USPS Ultegra (8 mo ago)

What model Trek do I have?
Here is what I believe: 2003 USPS 5200T

Here are the specs:
1) USPS blue dusk/bright silver (USPS team)
2) Yellow/blue Tour de France Champion 1999, 2000, 2001, 2002 sticker with 2003 on top.
3) complete matching 2006 Ultegra Group-set (52-39-30, 10 speed 12-27 cluster).
4) 110 OCLV front fork
5) Carbon Fiber frame (Should be 120 OCLV)


The bike has very little wear, the serial number is crisp and clear, so it would be a simple matter to call Trek if I really need to know, but just seems odd to have a complete 2006 10 speed group-set.

The colors are definitely blue dusk/bright silver (USPS team).
Was this possibly a custom build? Project One?

How can you tell if the frame is from a 5200, 5500 or a 5900?
Judging by the championship sticker, that this is a 2003 5200T (Seems logical), or is it possibly a 2300? 

Thank you in advance for your opinions, time, experience and efforts.

Tony


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

I think you can do a search on the frame number online. It's kind of an odd duck with the 2006 Dura Ace. I had a 2007 Trek Madone 5.9 I rode for 9 years. I gave it to my son-in law after I bought a new Madone 5.9 in 2016. I regret giving it up, as he never rides it..sounds like you have a nice bike...


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

Here's the link to search by S/N:

https://www.trekbikes.com/b2b/us/en_US/tech-info/


----------



## 2003 USPS Ultegra (8 mo ago)

ogre said:


> Here's the link to search by S/N:
> 
> https://www.trekbikes.com/b2b/us/en_US/tech-info/


Link did not work, but I will play with the address


----------



## 2003 USPS Ultegra (8 mo ago)

Dinosaur said:


> I think you can do a search on the frame number online. It's kind of an odd duck with the 2006 Dura Ace. I had a 2007 Trek Madone 5.9 I rode for 9 years. I gave it to my son-in law after I bought a new Madone 5.9 in 2016. I regret giving it up, as he never rides it..sounds like you have a nice bike...


68334 -4L

will try that


----------



## 2003 USPS Ultegra (8 mo ago)

Second Question: Having searched and not finding an answer anywhere, in 2003 what was the MSRP for a 5200T?
Was there an upcharge for the USPS paint and decals? 
Was there an upcharge for the triple crank and front derailer? 

Thinking it should have been around $2,800.00 in 2003.

Although this is a trivial question, I could not find the MSRP online.
it should be $1,000 less than the Dura Ace 5500's versions.

Thank you in advance for any insight.
Tony


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

I think Trek started using the USPS paint job in 2003. It's not a project 1. 

Are you close to a LBS that is a Trek dealer? You could drag the bike in and they could answer all your questions.

I noticed that Trek monitors this forum and someone from Trek might pipe in with your questions Tuesday.

That link did not work for me....


----------



## 2003 USPS Ultegra (8 mo ago)

Dinosaur said:


> I think Trek started using the USPS paint job in 2003. It's not a project 1.
> 
> Are you close to a LBS that is a Trek dealer? You could drag the bike in and they could answer all your questions.
> 
> ...





Dinosaur said:


> I think Trek started using the USPS paint job in 2003. It's not a project 1.
> 
> Are you close to a LBS that is a Trek dealer? You could drag the bike in and they could answer all your questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2003 USPS Ultegra (8 mo ago)

Called Trek, S/N does not help, Frame numbering does not help (No records of what the numbers stand for). Best they can do is say it looks like a 2003 model year 5200 USPS.

Josh called it an old bike, but I held back on saying it was Made in the USA.
Actually, would LOVE to have a new one.

Buying LOTTO tickets now. 

Tony


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

2004 USPS Ultegra said:


> Link did not work, but I will play with the address





2004 USPS Ultegra said:


> 68334 -4L
> 
> will try that





Dinosaur said:


> That link did not work for me....


I was logged in under our dealer account which is why it didn't work. If you log in as an individual you may find it under Trek Tech.

What's the S/N? It should start WTU and have approx. 9 more alphanumeric digits. I'm pretty they've been using that convention that long.


----------



## 2003 USPS Ultegra (8 mo ago)

ogre said:


> I was logged in under our dealer account which is why it didn't work. If you log in as an individual you may find it under Trek Tech.
> 
> What's the S/N? It should start WTU and have approx. 9 more alphanumeric digits. I'm pretty they've been using that convention that long.


Serial Number is WL17360-- WL followed by 7 Digits (For whatever sense it makes, I left off the last 2 digits)

On a side note: This bike rides like a dream.
When I up-shift it feels like it only drops 5 RPM. 
One day I will work out the math and see how much it drops with a 39 tooth up front and 11, 12, 13, 14, 15 on the rear (But that is for another thread)

Tony


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

2004 USPS Ultegra said:


> Serial Number is WL17360-- WL followed by 7 Digits (For whatever sense it makes, I left off the last 2 digits)
> 
> On a side note: This bike rides like a dream.


The S/N brings up nothing, I tried a bunch of different combos.

I had the USPS 5900 model, the only one that had full OCLV110 frame tubes in addition to the fork. That wishbone-stayed bike was the bike that brought out the best of my descending and cornering skills (although those skills were never that great). I had Madones 5.9SL, 6.9 and 7 series after that, but none seemed to handle as well. I had those paired-spoke Rolf wheels as well, and I think I only had minimal issues with those wheels, but I would give those wheels a thorough going-over. 

That is a 5200 model, circa 2003-04.


----------



## 2003 USPS Ultegra (8 mo ago)

ogre said:


> The S/N brings up nothing, I tried a bunch of different combos.
> 
> I had the USPS 5900 model, the only one that had full OCLV110 frame tubes in addition to the fork. That wishbone-stayed bike was the bike that brought out the best of my descending and cornering skills (although those skills were never that great). I had Madones 5.9SL, 6.9 and 7 series after that, but none seemed to handle as well. I had those paired-spoke Rolf wheels as well, and I think I only had minimal issues with those wheels, but I would give those wheels a thorough going-over.
> 
> That is a 5200 model, circa 2003-04.


Thank you very much for your comments. Very happy with this one. Has the Bontrager Race Lite wheels.


----------

